# woodhavens or tom teasers?



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2012)

i'm about to order me some custom diaphragms and need some reviews from the real hunters.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 9, 2012)

Tom Teaser Tom Teaser Tom Teaser and if not Tom Teaser, Rut n Strut.


----------



## MKW (Feb 9, 2012)

*...*

None of the above...I prefer Hooks.

Mike


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 9, 2012)

The two tom teasers I've used were not made for real calling.  They were more of a thin reed soft call only sort of call.  They never made it the the woods in my vest.  On the other hand, I don't think the woodhaven quality is what it used to be, but I still like them.  I use them all day and sometimes through a whole season.  Diaphragms are just about all I use, so I'm not looking for a weak call and that's what the two tom teaser models I've used were.  Hope this helps.  

Nothing against tom teaser by the way.  Other models may be great.


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 9, 2012)

Both have good calls i have some of both.. The one that i really like though is the Tom Teasers Butt Naked Hen.. Tom Teasers and Woodhaven both have good calls

CJ


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 9, 2012)

MKW said:


> None of the above...I prefer Hooks.
> 
> Mike



Tom Teaser over Woodhaven. 

Hooks is a good choice as well.


Mike, what are your hook fav's?


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 9, 2012)

I have never tried Tom Teasers but used Woodhavens for a couple of years with pretty good success.....but now I am a DEFINATE believer in Rut N Struts mouth calls!!!!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks yall! hey buckpasser thats what i want. a durable call that sounds good, but will last all season. thanks


----------



## MKW (Feb 9, 2012)

*...*



Gaswamp said:


> Tom Teaser over Woodhaven.
> 
> Hooks is a good choice as well.
> 
> ...



I run the Executioner...almost exclusively. Simply put, it's the best diaphram that I've ever tried. Mouth calls are very personal, but this one fits my style of calling perfectly.

Mike


----------



## drewpatt (Feb 9, 2012)

Try Cumberland River Calls, You will be very impressed.


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 9, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and order a Havoc by XT Calls only like 12 bucks with shipping and you wont be dissaponted.


----------



## lilnole8 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just recieved 3 Tom Teaser diaphram calls in the mail today and they sound great.  Granted they are a little looser stretch than the  Woodhaven calls I have tried, but I really like how easy they are to run.  I would suggest trying several from different makers and see what suits you best.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 9, 2012)

Buckerama said:


> Do yourself a favor and order a Havoc by XT Calls only like 12 bucks with shipping and you wont be dissaponted.



don't think he is currently taking orders....great calls though


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 9, 2012)

MKW said:


> I run the Executioner...almost exclusively. Simply put, it's the best diaphram that I've ever tried. Mouth calls are very personal, but this one fits my style of calling perfectly.
> 
> Mike



that is a good one.  I like the devastator and sassy gal 2 as well


----------



## trophyslayer (Feb 9, 2012)

woodhavens


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 9, 2012)

I like Tom Teasers myself, never could get used to the tape on Woodhavens


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 9, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> don't think he is currently taking orders....great calls though



Good thing I stocked up.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Good thing I stocked up.



yeah I did too got about 20 all together...although I wish I had gotten a couple more orange havoks..got two in reserve


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 9, 2012)

tom teaser


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 10, 2012)

i love woodhavens and bought some rut n struts the other day, they sound good , but i have used woodhavens for years and i love them, and i met the owner of woodhaven the other day and he is super nice so that just put the icing on the cake for his product


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 10, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> don't think he is currently taking orders....great calls though



your kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!  i was going to order some this week. my Turkey season just whent to crap


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

tom teasers.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 10, 2012)

Both call makers make great calls and Iuse calls from both of them.  Both have calls that I like a lot and both have calls I don’t care for.  99% of the time I am hunting I will be using one or the other (mouth calls).

Mouth calls are really one of those things that you have to find what works for you.  I have about 30-40 mouth calls in my fridge that I don’t like and bout 15-20 that I do like.  It took some time to determine which calls work best for me.

What works for me (or someone else) may not necessarily work for you.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> The two tom teasers I've used were not made for real calling.  They were more of a thin reed soft call only sort of call.  They never made it the the woods in my vest.  On the other hand, I don't think the woodhaven quality is what it used to be, but I still like them.  I use them all day and sometimes through a whole season.  Diaphragms are just about all I use, so I'm not looking for a weak call and that's what the two tom teaser models I've used were.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Nothing against tom teaser by the way.  Other models may be great.



My opinion is when a call runs easy straight out of the pack and required no break in it usually don't last very long. After one use the latex tension relaxes then the call don't have that pop any more.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Feb 10, 2012)

I love all my woodhavens calls


----------



## Gadget (Feb 10, 2012)

TurkeyKiller said:


> My opinion is when a call runs easy straight out of the pack and required no break in it usually don't last very long. After one use the latex tension relaxes then the call don't have that pop any more.




yeah calls with all clear latex seem to do it a lot more than colored prophylactic, the clear Legacy calls are bad about doing this, some good sounding calls but will go flat real quick.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 10, 2012)

Gadget said:


> yeah calls with all clear latex seem to do it a lot more than colored prophylactic, the clear Legacy calls are bad about doing this, some good sounding calls but will go flat real quick.



Prophy only comes in clear and one thickness I'm pretty sure.  Latex comes in colors and different thickness.  

I think what's going on in my experience is mouth calls go through a regression.  They all will lose tension after a period of use and getting wet in your mouth.  Latex absorbs some moisture and tends to get waterlogged whereas prophy does not.

I think what is going on with these calls are that the Woodhavens are stretched tighter and thus take longer to relax and lose enough tension so as to not run as good.  Thus they are lasting longer.  The Tom Teasers are already a lot looser tension when you buy them, so they don't hold up and last as long before being too relaxed.

whatcha think?


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 10, 2012)

TurkeyKiller said:


> *My opinion is when a call runs easy straight out of the pack and required no break in it usually don't last very long.* After one use the latex tension relaxes then the call don't have that pop any more.



I agree.  See my above post for reference and explanation.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 10, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Prophy only comes in clear and one thickness I'm pretty sure.  Latex comes in colors and different thickness.
> 
> I think what's going on in my experience is mouth calls go through a regression.  They all will lose tension after a period of use and getting wet in your mouth.  Latex absorbs some moisture and tends to get waterlogged whereas prophy does not.
> 
> ...




your right I said it backwards.........


I agree, but seems to happen a little more with all clear proph calls, the colored latex is more durable. The coloring adds thickness to the latex, which would be part of the reason they hold up better. To me the all clear Proph calls generally sound better but just don't last.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 10, 2012)

Gadget said:


> your right I said it backwards.........



I figured you knew, just making sure.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I like woodhaven and recently have taken a liking to Southland.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Prophy only comes in clear and one thickness I'm pretty sure.  Latex comes in colors and different thickness.
> 
> I think what's going on in my experience is mouth calls go through a regression.  They all will lose tension after a period of use and getting wet in your mouth.  Latex absorbs some moisture and tends to get waterlogged whereas prophy does not.
> 
> ...



Dead on!!! I make my on mouth calls and it takes a lot to find that sweet spot.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 10, 2012)

I like Woodhaven calls the best and Primos calls are good as well, but I want to try some Hooks and Tom Teaser calls.


----------



## spurandrack (Feb 10, 2012)

*You want to kill a boss gobbler.......*

get you some Towaliga Tom Taker calls.

s&r


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 10, 2012)

spurandrack said:


> get you some Towaliga Tom Taker calls.
> 
> s&r



Because the rest of these calls will only call in subordinate gobblers?  

The proph doesn't last as long as latex but in my opinion you sure can get better sounds from a proph call. Thats why it's really nice to have a call that somewhat consistent. Then you have the best of both, a call that sounds as good as possible and several to trade out and give the others a rest. I'll admit though, it is hard to find consistency.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe I am the odd man.. But I have proph calls I built a year ago and have run for 100s of hours of practice and hunting 40-50 days and they are not worn out..

Their is colored proph.. Knight and Hale uses it as well as Primos.. The main supplier of mouth call supplies to other companies does not sell this, so that is why you do not see it very often. 

Cove the problem with consistency in proph calls is the proph itself.. It is hand cut from 2nd condoms.. Some pieces are longer than your latex, some are shorter.. SOme you get the stuff all tacked out only to stretch it and find it was cut jagged and the reed spacing changes.. Some of it is wrinkled bad thus when you are putting tension in, the initial tension is used up just getting the wrinkles out.. Thus if the last call you built had few wrinkles its stretched tight.. Proph is not much fun to deal with building calls, but when ya get a good one..


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 10, 2012)

Gadget said:


> yeah calls with all clear latex seem to do it a lot more than colored prophylactic, the clear Legacy calls are bad about doing this, some good sounding calls but will go flat real quick.



Not 100 % but this could also be attributed to the press they are stretched on.. Hand stretching on a table or one of the little crank presses you hand crimp with pliers all the way around.. Some of the commerical presses only crimp at certain spots..


----------



## SGaither (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to respectfully disagree with Tom Teasers not be durable.  I ran the same "Meat Call" and "Redneck Hen" two straight seasons with practice time in between and never had an issue.  I can't even fathom how many hours these two calls have logged in my mouth.  I tried another custom call maker's diaphragms (mentioned in previous posts) last year but the tape separated from the call frame before I got the chance to hunt with it. I'll take that as a sign to stick with Tom Teasers.  They are plenty strong enough for my needs and do what they are designed to do, call in turkeys.

If you wan't a call that is does not get too raspy the harder you blow try the "Tominator 2.5" from Tom Teaser. I got one about a month ago and it is quickly becoming my favorite as it sounds smooth, easy to operate and can be played with reeds up or down for a different sound - two calls in one.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 10, 2012)

Covehnter said:


> Because the rest of these calls will only call in subordinate gobblers?
> .



the funny thing is he actually thinks he's doing them a favor by making these ridiculous statements .


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

SGaither said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with Tom Teasers not be durable.  I ran the same "Meat Call" and "Redneck Hen" two straight seasons with practice time in between and never had an issue.  I can't even fathom how many hours these two calls have logged in my mouth.  I tried another custom call maker's diaphragms (mentioned in previous posts) last year but the tape separated from the call frame before I got the chance to hunt with it. I'll take that as a sign to stick with Tom Teasers.  They are plenty strong enough for my needs and do what they are designed to do, call in turkeys.
> 
> If you wan't a call that is does not get too raspy the harder you blow try the "Tominator 2.5" from Tom Teaser. I got one about a month ago and it is quickly becoming my favorite as it sounds smooth, easy to operate and can be played with reeds up or down for a different sound - two calls in one.


If you can run that call both ways I would stick with that one its a winner.


----------



## bpryor (Feb 10, 2012)

SGaither said:


> If you wan't a call that is does not get too raspy the harder you blow try the "Tominator 2.5" from Tom Teaser. I got one about a month ago and it is quickly becoming my favorite as it sounds smooth, easy to operate and can be played with reeds up or down for a different sound - two calls in one.



butt naked hen does the same thing. i love it.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 10, 2012)

SGaither said:


> I tried another custom call maker's diaphragms (mentioned in previous posts) last year but the tape separated from the call frame before I got the chance to hunt with it.



Thats most likely a tape manufacture problem.. Not the call builder.. There were some batches of tape that was doing just that.. Seeings that most builders get their tape from the same source it could have been any call builder. Even just a little bit of moisture on your hands when you are handling the frame before taping can cause this to occur. 

At this point with the way tape issues have been we are lucky to even have calls to hunt with this year.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> Thats most likely a tape manufacture problem.. Not the call builder.. There were some batches of tape that was doing just that.. Seeings that most builders get their tape from the same source it could have been any call builder. Even just a little bit of moisture on your hands when you are handling the frame before taping can cause this to occur.
> 
> At this point with the way tape issues have been we are lucky to even have calls to hunt with this year.


Your right I talk to Ron yesterday and he is sending me some replacement. Great service


----------



## Peaches (Feb 10, 2012)

the shipwreck cut hands down. Eddie Salter designed it


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 10, 2012)

One call from the next might not be the same because there are differences in the thickness, even in the same batch.  I have heard that this has gotten worse in the past couple of years.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 10, 2012)

Peaches said:


> the shipwreck cut hands down. Eddie Salter designed it



How do you know eddie designed it?  Look at the name of the cut


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 10, 2012)

TurkeyKiller said:


> My opinion is when a call runs easy straight out of the pack and required no break in it usually don't last very long. After one use the latex tension relaxes then the call don't have that pop any more.



I've got some that I bought 2-3 seasons ago that I used right out of the pack and am still using them.


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I've got some that I bought 2-3 seasons ago that I used right out of the pack and am still using them.



Are u referring to Tommy Teasers If so I have never used them.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was sold on the Red Wasp for years until i tried my first Tom Teaser. TT is all i will use now


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 10, 2012)

Buckerama said:


> Do yourself a favor and order a Havoc by XT Calls only like 12 bucks with shipping and you wont be dissaponted.



12 bucks for 1 call?


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 10, 2012)

They're both fantastic calls.  Most people have a preference due to the way they call or the way their mouth is shaped.  I've found some from each maker that I could run wonderfully and some from each that I couldn't run at all.  Depends on the person and the call.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 10, 2012)

TurkeyKiller said:


> Are u referring to Tommy Teasers If so I have never used them.



Both


----------



## Dupree (Feb 10, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> 12 bucks for 1 call?



all of his calls are less than half that, but the "original havoc " is made from a batch of latex that he hasnt been able to duplicate any longer. Those that want that call all willing to pay for it since it was in limited supply.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 10, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> 12 bucks for 1 call?



worth every penny


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 10, 2012)

I have used both. I have had defects with both. Both have great Customer Service. I have met Mike and Tommy and talked a lot with both. When you use a mouth call right out of the box and it does what you want to do with it, stick with it! 

Jody Hawk tuned me onto a call from Woodhaven that sings and does what I want to do with it every year. The Copperhead and Copperhead II. I still have a couple of them put up and in my vest.

Tommy makes a call now that is just hard to beat. I can put anyone of his in and it will flat out sing! The Redneck Hen and Tominator 2.5 are the best for me as of last year. I have changed the way I need to call now and do a little more finesse calling. Quieter and more natural sounds. Purrs and soft yelps sound better with the Cracked Corn and Butt Naked Hen calls. Plus I can Kee Kee better with the Cracked Corn. Tommy is a good friend and if I ask for a certain call, he will not hesitate to make it of find it. He has went over and beyond what a normal company would do to please any hunter! He talks to everyone and is a good friend over the years. His friendship and calls go hand in hand, they are consistent. 

Most every call in my vest is a Tom Teaser! Mouth calls, pot calls and box call! I have one pot call from David Mills and a couple of calls from Woodhaven and Southland in my vest.  

Please don't make this into a competition. Bottom line is try it. If it works use it. If it don't, move on to the next call! I wish  I had the money back on calls that have not worked for me. I could have a couple of turkey guns with that money!

These guys are under enough stress to sell their calls at shows. To go and try and undo what one person says that may take 30 customers away from any company is ridiculous. I have met a lot of call makers and I consider a lot of them friends. They are in the same business I am in when turkey season opens.......Killing Turkeys! 

Good Luck, Tim


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> I have used both. I have had defects with both. Both have great Customer Service. I have met Mike and Tommy and talked a lot with both. When you use a mouth call right out of the box and it does what you want to do with it, stick with it!
> 
> Jody Hawk tuned me onto a call from Woodhaven that sings and does what I want to do with it every year. The Copperhead and Copperhead II. I still have a couple of them put up and in my vest.
> 
> ...



Tim you know I have run every call Tommy has plus some. But the man ask for a opinion and I think that's what he has got.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 10, 2012)

i'm not trying to cause  an arguement. i'm trying to get some info and thanks to everyone! i should have done a poll i guess but i think i will buy some of  them and see which ones work for me. thanks again!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 10, 2012)

TurkeyKiller said:


> Tim you know I have run every call Tommy has plus some. But the man ask for a opinion and I think that's what he has got.



Darrell I know you have and everyone has there own opinion... Not trying to say nothing negative is all I am saying. If we all left our negativity put up somewhere the World would be a better place Buddy. But that is why we are in the USA so we can all have our freedom to turkey hunt....



peanutman04 said:


> i'm not trying to cause  an arguement. i'm trying to get some info and thanks to everyone! i should have done a poll i guess but i think i will buy some of  them and see which ones work for me. thanks again!



peanutman, don't take offense to none of what I say. I am like Darrell, everyone has opinions. We are all learning from everyone here. I am just trying to help without any negative comments towards anyone. Most of your call makers are at the NWTF in Nashville this weekend. A poll may have been a better choice on this thread. I don't know how long you have been on here or reading here but if you will do a search and go advanced on your search, you can search any topic on just about anything dealing with any topic. I hope you find what makes you comfortable in calling in turkeys. 
Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 11, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> 12 bucks for 1 call?



If you heard one run you would pay double that!


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I ordered the pro-series 3pack from Tom Teasers. So, I'll finally give them a try.


----------



## TK1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> don't think he is currently taking orders....great calls though



I apologize for not having our site open.Its been a warm winter up here and being a bricklayer by trade ...well...You gotta make hay when the sun shines and to say that I have been busy is an understatement.There has been a ton of new construction in this area(dont believe the media hype on how bad the economy is)We have been working all winter and I have been fighting a sore elbow for months..We hope to be up and running soon..Dont worry,there will be calls available...I should also add that since things are behind there will be a drop in pricing for those that order..


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 11, 2012)

Good to hear, Steve.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2012)

TK1 said:


> I apologize for not having our site open.Its been a warm winter up here and being a bricklayer by trade ...well...You gotta make hay when the sun shines and to say that I have been busy is an understatement.There has been a ton of new construction in this area(dont believe the media hype on how bad the economy is)We have been working all winter and I have been fighting a sore elbow for months..We hope to be up and running soon..Dont worry,there will be calls available...I should also add that since things are behind there will be a drop in pricing for those that order..



Dang Steve you still dealing with that elbow?  glad to hear work is good though


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 11, 2012)

WH, every time.


----------



## remington1 (Feb 11, 2012)

cain creek Dr death....for me


----------



## ts602 (Feb 12, 2012)

I like woodhaven but I have another call I like as well. No one has mentioned them, Lavander Mt. calls


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 13, 2012)

Check out the new Southland Elite Pro series calls by Sadler McGraw and Jim Pollard at www.southlandcustomgamecalls.com.  They are exceptional and last a long time.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 13, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> Check out the new Southland Elite Pro series calls by Sadler McGraw and Jim Pollard at www.southlandcustomgamecalls.com.  They are exceptional and last a long time.



Because you shared a booth with them?  Lol.  I didn't buy any mouth calls.  I did try the new pots and they were ok but not great. They handed me the one they were running and tried to sell me on it.  Then they got another one out and tried to convince me it was good. However, the yellow heart pot that was on the table was a good one.


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Teaser works for me and has for the last four or five years! I really like the Teaser Pleaser and 2.5 Tominator.


----------



## timberghost78 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had good luck using both woodhaven and tom teaser. Each maker has good calls. I do however personally prefer the cracked corn mouth call. The Red Wasp is good also.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 14, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> Check out the new Southland Elite Pro series calls by Sadler McGraw and Jim Pollard at www.southlandcustomgamecalls.com.  They are exceptional and last a long time.



x2...and I DIDN'T share a booth with them.  The Southland "Smack Down" is my new #1 replacing my old #1 which was the WH copperhead II.  Yes, I found the call to be exceptional.


----------



## brlewis (Feb 14, 2012)

tom teaser


----------



## boothy (Feb 14, 2012)

Out of the two I am a woodhaven guy.  They seem to last longer than the tom teasers.  I have had a few tom teasers run well out of the pack and then lose their pop.  My favorite woodhaven call at the moment is the Scott Ellis.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 14, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Because you shared a booth with them?  Lol.  I didn't buy any mouth calls.  I did try the new pots and they were ok but not great. They handed me the one they were running and tried to sell me on it.  Then they got another one out and tried to convince me it was good. However, the yellow heart pot that was on the table was a good one.



Different strokes for different folks I reckon, I picked up a couple mouth calls and eh. . . I'm so picky when it comes to mouth calls. But that Elite crystal. . . that my friend was a screamer.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 15, 2012)

Covehnter said:


> Different strokes for different folks I reckon, I picked up a couple mouth calls and eh. . . I'm so picky when it comes to mouth calls. But that Elite crystal. . . that my friend was a screamer.



I didn't try all of them, so there may have been some that would run.  They hand-picked 2 for me to try and as I said, they were o.k., but they were not great and certainly were not a screamer.   I truly was hoping they would be good.  Especially with the name "Elite", that implies greatness to me and not average.  I guess they should have handed me the good one or either I just wasn't holding my mouth right.  LOL  The yellow heart crystal that I ran was a screamer, though.  I'm glad you picked up a good one.  I did not pick up any mouthcalls.


----------



## Buckerama (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Steve. keep us posted i need some Havocks!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread has been very enlightening........


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Gadget said:


> This thread has been very enlightening........



Yes it has been.  Nice to see so many "expert" callers respond to this.  So much of what a person likes depends on how he runs a call.  Pick the sweet spot on a pot call and run it properly, and you'll get the real sound the call makes.  Miss the sweet spot or not run the call just right and it's not so good.  I watch callmakers run their calls and they sound great.  They'll hand the great sounding call to somone else and it sounds like crap.  So tell me.  Is the call a good or not?

Some diaphragms just don't work for me.  I can't tell you how many "high quality" mouth yelpers I've bought and thrown in the trash because they didn't run for me.  Others are perfect for how I run a call. 

Bottom line... to each his own.  Try different calls to see how you like them.  Buy the ones you like.  Don't buy the ones you don't.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 15, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> Yes it has been.  Nice to see so many "expert" callers respond to this.  So much of what a person likes depends on how he runs a call.  Pick the sweet spot on a pot call and run it properly, and you'll get the real sound the call makes.  Miss the sweet spot or not run the call just right and it's not so good.  I watch callmakers run their calls and they sound great.  They'll hand the great sounding call to somone else and it sounds like crap.  So tell me.  Is the call a good or not?
> 
> Some diaphragms just don't work for me.  I can't tell you how many "high quality" mouth yelpers I've bought and thrown in the trash because they didn't run for me.  Others are perfect for how I run a call.
> 
> Bottom line... to each his own.  Try different calls to see how you like them.  Buy the ones you like.  Don't buy the ones you don't.



Are you referring to me?  Please do tell.    I'm just wondering since I replied to you earlier.  Just askin'


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> Are you referring to me?  Please do tell.    I'm just wondering since I replied to you earlier.  Just askin'



No.  Don't know you and have no idea how you run a call.  Was just speaking in general terms as many here offer opinions.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 15, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> No.  Don't know you and have no idea how you run a call.  Was just speaking in general terms as many here offer opinions.



ok then.  I just know you referred to how to run pot calls and there weren't many replies about pot calls.  Mine was one of them.  That's why I was asking.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 15, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> Yes it has been.  Nice to see so many "expert" callers respond to this.  So much of what a person likes depends on how he runs a call.  *Pick the sweet spot on a pot call and run it properly, and you'll get the real sound the call makes.  Miss the sweet spot or not run the call just right and it's not so good.  I watch callmakers run their calls and they sound great.  They'll hand the great sounding call to somone else and it sounds like crap.  So tell me.  Is the call a good or not?*
> 
> Bottom line... to each his own.  Try different calls to see how you like them.  Buy the ones you like.  Don't buy the ones you don't.



If a callmaker hands you a glass or crystal that they have been running, it is obvious where the "spot" to run it is because that's where it has been conditioned.  I do agree that there are different skill levels and techniques to running all types of turkey calls ...... pots, boxes, diaphragms, trumpets, etc.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 15, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> If a callmaker hands you a glass or crystal that they have been running, it is obvious where the "spot" to run it is because that's where it has been conditioned.  I do agree that there are different skill levels and techniques to running all types of turkey calls ...... pots, boxes, diaphragms, trumpets, etc.



I generally condition all of my glass and crystal calls in the same spot; I do not believe in a "sweet spot".  Yes, you will get varying sounds (pots) from the middle to the outside, but that's with every pot.  But if my pots have only one particular spot on the entire surface and that's it, then my pot is not worth buying.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 15, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I generally condition all of my glass and crystal calls in the same spot; I do not believe in a "sweet spot".  Yes, you will get varying sounds (pots) from the middle to the outside, but that's with every pot.  But if my pots have only one particular spot on the entire surface and that's it, then my pot is not worth buying.



In my humble experience, pots run better if you call against the grain of the wood.  Therefore, when picking a spot to condition, one should condition with the grain so as to be running the striker against the grain when calling.  If it's a call like slate that can be ran anywhere on the surface that you want to, then choose to run it against the grain as mentioned above.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 15, 2012)

well, no thanks to yall (just kidding, thanks everyone for the info) i just spent 80 smackeroos on some turkey calls. yall convinced me to get some of each! my son ain't gone have no shoe's to wear but by god we gon have some sweet sounding calls!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 15, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> well, no thanks to yall (just kidding, thanks everyone for the info) i just spent 80 smackeroos on some turkey calls. yall convinced me to get some of each! my son ain't gone have no shoe's to wear but by god we gon have some sweet sounding calls!



Glad we accomplished what we set out to do! Hope they run sweet for ya!


----------



## Carp (Feb 16, 2012)

I just buy the ones with the coolest names. You know, the blood slinger, hacksaw, waddle stomper.....


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2012)

Carp said:


> I just buy the ones with the coolest names. You know, the blood slinger, hacksaw, waddle stomper.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

Gobble & Strut said:


> In my humble experience, pots run better if you call against the grain of the wood. QUOTE]
> 
> I do run it against the grain of the conditioned area.  As I tell people, condition a call in a straight back and forth motion as to create a straight "grain" as opposed to a circular conditioned area.
> 
> I have never heard about calling against the grain of the wood (for pots).  But I certainly don't know everything.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 16, 2012)

Carp said:


> I just buy the ones with the coolest names. You know, the blood slinger, hacksaw, waddle stomper.....



Jezebel


----------



## Carp (Feb 16, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Jezebel



You got that right!


----------



## M Sharpe (Feb 16, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> yall convinced me to get some of each!



Best thing you could have done. Decide for yourself which one fits your style of calling.


----------



## ranger07 (Feb 16, 2012)

I didnt read all these posts so if im repeating something im sorry. My vote is woodhaven red wasp or tom teaser redneck hen either will be fine. I like the sharp "bark" of the red wasp myself.


----------



## dreamweaver (Feb 17, 2012)

tom teasers.they work for us.period...call girl.teaser pleaser. try em.


----------



## dreamweaver (Feb 17, 2012)

tom teasers.they work for us.period...try the call girl & teaser pleaser.


----------



## Romo (Feb 17, 2012)

Both are wonderful.


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 17, 2012)

I like both TT & WH. I did notice however, that the top reed cut on the buttnaked hen and the raspy red reactor are very alike...


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 21, 2012)

look again old buddy, colors are the same the cut is not even close.

se


----------



## palmettoswamp (Feb 21, 2012)

But which is better?


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 22, 2012)

palmettoswamp said:


> But which is better?



Based on these two videos, did not take long to formulate my opinion.. The choice is pretty obvious.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6hzzA183_w&feature=player_embedded#!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgShHaZe59U


----------



## TurkeyKiller (Feb 22, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> Based on these two videos, did not take long to formulate my opinion.. The choice is pretty obvious..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6hzzA183_w&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgShHaZe59U



Got to agree with you there.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 22, 2012)

At 2:21 in Scott's video a turkey gobbles.  Turn up the volume you can hear it..



icdedturkes said:


> Based on these two videos, did not take long to formulate my opinion.. The choice is pretty obvious..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6hzzA183_w&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgShHaZe59U


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 22, 2012)

tom teasers didn't fit my mouth right, they seemed a little small.  Maybe i just got a big mouth


----------



## ssm (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question,  why will one call companies calls supposedly last longer than anothers?

The frames come from the same place, the latex comes from the same place, the same basic style of press is used to make them.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 22, 2012)

bangbird said:


> At 2:21 in Scott's video a turkey gobbles.  Turn up the volume you can hear it..


 That was his neighbor running a Haint


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL-funny stuff turkes!


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 22, 2012)

I like to buy em both, cut em in half & glue em to each other.  I call em WoodTeasers...


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 22, 2012)

well i got my teasers and woodhavens in today and they both sound great! can't wait till march 3rd to give them the real test!


----------



## Cleburne (Feb 22, 2012)

I like Hooks and Perfection, I can work them alot easier. I gave up on Woodhaven mouth calls to hard for me to work.


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 23, 2012)

Sadler, I would say the amount of practice or use of the call.

se


----------



## ssm (Feb 23, 2012)

Scott, what I was meaning is how some people claim one brand last longer, and they are made from the same materials from the same place.  It depends on which name they like  more, is who they will claim last the longest.

I get tickled on here when posters bash one mouth call and praise another , and they were both made by the same guy. Just bought by two different companies and packaged. (not woodhaven or Tom Teasers, they both actually make their own calls)

The reason that calls die so quickly these days is the glue that is on the frames.  The calls are losing its stretch, in some cases they are losing the stretch on the shelf in a store, long before they are ever put in some ones mouth. so if you are buying a mouth call these days, look around the edge of the frame, if you see a faint ring of glue on the latex around the frame, this call has started slipping in the frame.


----------



## scott ellis (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohhhh Ok, got ya! That dern adhesive...... Thank goodness the Woodhaven's have a new crimp to design to ensure they are locking tight! 

se



ssm said:


> Scott, what I was meaning is how some people claim one brand last longer, and they are made from the same materials from the same place.  It depends on which name they like  more, is who they will claim last the longest.
> 
> I get tickled on here when posters bash one mouth call and praise another , and they were both made by the same guy. Just bought by two different companies and packaged. (not woodhaven or Tom Teasers, they both actually make their own calls)
> 
> The reason that calls die so quickly these days is the glue that is on the frames.  The calls are losing its stretch, in some cases they are losing the stretch on the shelf in a store, long before they are ever put in some ones mouth. so if you are buying a mouth call these days, look around the edge of the frame, if you see a faint ring of glue on the latex around the frame, this call has started slipping in the frame.


----------

